# Le cerveau disponible



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2004)

Avis aux amateurs de divertissements faciles : Lisez ceci.

Avec les compliments de D.E.

P.S. : Et surtout, gardez-vous bien de croire que cela ne concerne QUE TF1...


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Juillet 2004)

Absolument rien de surprenant... voilà pourquoi je ne regarde que très peu la tv et que je boycotte des chaînes genre TF1...


----------



## Bassman (10 Juillet 2004)

C'est ca qu'on appelle l'abrutissement des masses   

Eviter que la connerie rentre chez soit, c'est simple comme de couper la télé


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Absolument rien de surprenant... voilà pourquoi je ne regarde que très peu la tv et que je boycotte des chaînes genre TF1...



Je m'attendais un peu à ce genre de réaction...  C'est pourquoi j'ai cru devoir préciser que le "schéma" décrit avec détachement (certains diront "cynisme") par M. Le Lay ne s'applique pas uniquement à TF1. Internet lui-même peut être terriblement addictif (j'en sais quelque chose !) et il est plein de choses à nous vendre...


----------



## Bassman (10 Juillet 2004)

Faut quand meme faire gaffe Doc, internet n'echappe effectivement pas a ce schema de vente a tout prix quelque soit la merde que l'on te propose. Mais de la a y lier un caractere addictif, j'suis pas tout a fait d'accord. On peut etre "fan", sans forcement etre insconscient dela manipulation qui est souhaitée derriere


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Juillet 2004)

je me doute bien, je sais l'effet de la société de consommation et comme il est profondément enraciné dans nos vie et nos habitudes... ce n'est pas évident. Mais réellement j'éprouve un immense dégout pour pas mal de média de masse à cause justement de cette manipulation de l'information... Même un J.T. est une manipulation: il dépend du coté qui donne l'info, du camp... et on peut montrer ce que l'on veut... le débat peut se prolonger à l'infini tant les choses y touchent directement ou pas...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2004)

moi j'ai la solution ... pas de cerveau pas de "disponibilités" ... 

Si si ça marche ! :love:

Atchoummm (oups pardon je prends froid moi) 


PS : tout à fait d'accord avec toi Doc


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Faut quand meme faire gaffe Doc, internet n'echappe effectivement pas a ce schema de vente a tout prix quelque soit la merde que l'on te propose. Mais de la a y lier un caractere addictif, j'suis pas tout a fait d'accord. On peut etre "fan", sans forcement etre insconscient dela manipulation qui est souhaitée derriere



Oh, mais je crois qu'on en est conscient ! La plupart du temps. Du moins, je l'espère...
Je vais même te dire : je crois qu'on désire être manipulé. Ça n'est pas lié à l'époque ou à la technologie, car le point de départ est toujours le même : l'oubli de soi, l'obsession farouche de ne pas avoir à se trouver seul face à soi même.


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Oh, mais je crois qu'on en est conscient ! La plupart du temps. Du moins, je l'espère...
> Je vais même te dire : je crois qu'on désire être manipulé. Ça n'est pas lié à l'époque ou à la technologie, car le point de départ est toujours le même : l'oubli de soi, l'obsession farouche de ne pas avoir à se trouver seul face à soi même.


 Là je ne suis pas d'accord, des milliers de gens sont réellement manipulés à leur insu...


----------



## naas (10 Juillet 2004)

perso, j'avais du temps ou j'étais en France, déprogrammé tf1 et remplacé ce canal 1 par arte, une sorte de resistance intellectuelle en somme.
tiens quitte a troller, quand j'ai des copains me demandent pourquoi tu as un mac, je leur reponds pourquoi tu as un pc ? la réponse est ... bein euh ... il me fallait un ordinateur  :rose: 
benh voila, moi je sais pourquoi j'ai un mac et pourquoi je hais tf1   
foulala enervé le naas a cett heure ci pas bon ça  :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Juillet 2004)

pis après ça on se fait encore traiter de marginaux :love:

vive la marginalité :love: :love: :love:


----------



## naas (10 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> pis après ça on se fait encore traiter de marginaux :love:
> 
> vive la marginalité :love: :love: :love:


soyez pas nombreux parce que sinon c'est plus marginal


----------



## benjamin (10 Juillet 2004)

Dans la même veine, cette annonce est aussi effrayante pour tous les salariés de la Socpresse qui, après avoir vu débarquer Dassault, voient se profiler Bouygues et TF1. On avait déjà des craintes sur l'infléchissement éditorial à venir. Là, ce n'est même plus la peine. Et ce n'est moins une question de politique (Dassault disait vouloir monter dans le capital de la Socpresse pour y faire passer ses idées - _L'Expansion_ est déjà bien dans la ligne) mais de déontologie (oh le vilain mot). J'aime faire des publi-reportages.


----------



## macinside (10 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Avis aux amateurs de divertissements faciles : Lisez ceci.
> 
> Avec les compliments de D.E.
> 
> P.S. : Et surtout, gardez-vous bien de croire que cela ne concerne QUE TF1...



mon dieu !!! bon, il y a quoi sur arte ce soir ?


----------



## macinside (10 Juillet 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> TF1 [...] déontologie .



comment peu ton parler de ses 2 mots dans le même texte sachant qu'un océan les sépares ?


----------



## bebert (10 Juillet 2004)

M'en fout, je zappe toujours la pub. Tiens, j'ai soif, je boirais bien un coca ! 

Plus sérieusement, c'est vrai que ces méthodes ne concernent pas que TF1.


----------



## macelene (10 Juillet 2004)

C'est le privilège des marginaux de savoir se rapprocher ainsi du reste du Monde...


----------



## naas (10 Juillet 2004)

il y a une option très simple :
remplacez tf1, fr2 et antenne 3 par arte, c'est un peux attitude, mais j'aime bien


----------



## macinside (10 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> il y a une option très simple :
> remplacez tf1, fr2 et antenne 3 par arte, c'est un peux attitude, mais j'aime bien




oublie pas M6


----------



## naas (10 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> oublie pas M6


    comment j'ai pu oublier  :rose:  :rose:  :rose: le pire des chaînes, je veux faire comme tf1 mais comme j'ai pas les moyens je racole encore plus   

faut dire qu'être a l'étranger ça aide aussi


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Oh, mais je crois qu'on en est conscient ! La plupart du temps. Du moins, je l'espère...
> Je vais même te dire : je crois qu'on désire être manipulé. Ça n'est pas lié à l'époque ou à la technologie, car le point de départ est toujours le même : l'oubli de soi, l'obsession farouche de ne pas avoir à se trouver seul face à soi même.



Un petit sondage?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Un petit sondage?



Inutile. Quand je parlais d'oubli de soi, je ne faisais pas allusion à l'incontinence urinaire.


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Inutile. Quand je parlais d'oubli de soi, je ne faisais pas allusion à l'incontinence urinaire.


Ah? Ben moi non plus!


----------



## jeanba3000 (10 Juillet 2004)

Moi ce que j'ai bien aimé dans cet article, c'est en bas, en tout petit : _article suivant, Paris Hilton fiancée_...

Je ne sais toujours pas à quoi elle ressemble cette Paris Hilton, il parait qu'elle est connue, enfin c'est ce que j'ai ouï dire. En tout cas je peux vous assurer qu'elle ne joue pas dans _Akai hashi no shita no nurui mizu (De l'eau tiède sous un pont rouge)_ de Imamura Shohei.
Sinon, il fait beau ce matin sur Paris, contrairement à ces derniers jours, et je vais avironer cet après-midi. 8)


----------



## Amok (10 Juillet 2004)

Je croyais que l'on avait touché le fond lorsque j'ai aperçu l'autre jour une bande annonce pour je ne sais quelle émission, mais qui expliquait que des parents avaient été invités pour suivre via un écran interposé les dragues de leurs enfants qui n'ont a foutre, visiblement dans un décor exotique, que de s'entre mélanger. Des parents qui commentent les histoires de cul de leurs enfants, images à l'appui...

Eh bien non: lors d'un zapping sauvage j'ai découvert avec un mélange d'effroi et de franche rigolade un truc nommé "Marjolaine et les millionaires -ou milliardaires?-" et là je dois avouer que ca m'a laissé sur le cul. C'est moi qui ai l'esprit tordu, ou il s'agit bien de l'apologie de la prostitution bourgeoise?

Il y a aux Etats-Unis une émission qui propose aux candidats retenus de subir une intervention chirurgicale plastique pour ressembler à leur chanteur ou comédien préféré. Sans aucun doute, cela va débarquer sur nos écrans dans peu de temps.

Vous vous souvenez du cahier des charges qu'avait TF1 lorsqu'elle fut privatisée ? Je vous engage à lire tout particulièrement les articles 9 et 10.

Certains d'entre-vous ont peut-etre vu le film de Yves Boisset 'Le prix du danger'. A votre avis, combien de temps encore avant qu'il ne devienne réalité?


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Juillet 2004)

Je suis entièrement d'accord avec tes propos. Et je dois dire que dans le lien, l'article 11 est des plus instructifs aussi surtout lorsqu'on entend certains propos sortir de la bouche de la voix off qui commente les images télévisées de ce type de programme ! Traiter de "fille facile" une gamine de 20 ans qui a sans doute été nourrie au biberon TF1 et tout ça sous les yeux de son père, je trouve ça d'un cynisme et d'une perversion rare ! 
Ne parlons pas non plus des covers girls, des acteurs de seconde zone, des anciens animateurs aux fins de mois difficiles, sortis des placards poussièreux pour pimenter cette sorte d'émission et parfois mélangés à quelques personnes en manquent de quoi d'autre... on se le demande, sinon d'argent ? Du moins, on veut le croire ! À ce stade effectivement, on atteint des sommets avec la prostitution de luxe version harem ! D'ici peu on regardera l'état de leurs semences respectives pour savoir combien ça peut coûter ! 
Ceci est évidemment est bien empaqueté, baigné dans l'argent facile, les décors paradisiaques, ou qui en donnent l'illusion à grand renfort de meubles suédois et  soutenu par un français approximatif, voire carrément déplorable. Le tout sous couvert de morale, de grand amour et j'en passe !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2004)

L'an dernier il y avait bien "Greg le millionnaire" ... "l'Ile de la tentation" etc ... mais il en à beaucoup d'autres qui arrivent sur "nos" chaînes ...

On croit valoriser les gens "minables" car qu'on ne se méprenne pas on nous prend pour des cons, en leur montrant des gens encore plus minables, et vive les "Gerry Springer Show" ("ça va se savoir " (en version francophone) quoique là il s'agit d'acteurs MAIS que l'on fait passer pour tout autre chose).

Ça ne s'arrête pas qu'à la télé, certes c'est concentré dans ce petit écran, mais comme dit Doc c'est un peu partout.

Il y à la télé qui nous dit "regardez un peu ce que c'est la vraie vie hein .. et puis regardez comme il y à des gens qui souffrent (merci Delarue) ...", il y à les publicitaires qui vous disent "mangez ceci c'est bon pour vous" ...

Le principal est de ne pas se laisser aveugler, manipuler ...
parfois difficile tellement c'est envahissant ...

mais *résistons* !!!!


----------



## Amok (10 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis entièrement d'accord avec tes propos. Et je dois dire que dans le lien, l'article 11 est des plus instructifs aussi!



Avec le recul, tout est interessant, tous les articles laissent un drôle de gout. Question information on frole les sommets. DocEvil précisait que TF1 n'est qu'un exemple parmi d'autres, c'est exact (il y aurait pourtant beaucoup à dire sur les Charles Villeneuve et autres "journalistes" de la clique) et il suffit pour cela de zapper et de comparer le traitement d'une même info sur l'ensemble des chaines.

A evenement identique le nombre de victimes passe du simple au double, les raisons de l'accident sont radicalement différentes, les responsabilités ne sont pas les memes, etc...

L'autre soir, sur France 2, il y a eu un plan pitoyable.

Un vieillard filmé de loin, du trottoir d'en face, et qui chialait tout seul dans la rue. Le commentaire expliquait, témoignages des voisins à l'appui, que ce pauvre vieux esperait que sa fille, disparue depuis X années, soit toujours vivante et qu'il venait d'apprendre qu'elle faisait partie des victimes du mec que l'on vient de chopper a la frontière Franco Belge. 40 secondes d'images sur la detresse d'un pauvre vieux. 40 secondes de souffrance, volée, et qu'une chaine de service public, sans aucune hésitation, balance a la gueule de la France bien pensante... J'espère que le JRI qui a fait ce plan a honte, retrospectivement. Et ce n'est qu'un exemple parmi d'autres.

Elle me fait doucement rigoler, la présentatrice, avec ses phrases toutes faites et ses lieux communs. Faites l'experience à la prochaine catastrophe : comptez le nombre de fois ou vous entendrez: "Truc panse ses plaies", "Macabre découverte", "loi du silence", "faire son deuil".

Je crois que la redevance augmente TV cette année.


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Juillet 2004)

Je crois qu'on a aussi atteint des sommets lorsque Karl Zéro a pris au pied de la lettre, c'est le cas de le dire, les propos d'un tueur en série pour en faire ses choux gras pendant X émissions...Ave audience les dindons de la farce te saluent ! 
Je voudrais savoir aussi combien de "journalistes" font ce genre de choses ? Combien seront poursuivis pour avoir accusé des gens à tord en écoutant un juge d'instruction, à la morale douteuse, violant allégrement le secret de l'instruction pour lui aussi passer à la TV... sans doute !

La misère sous toutes ses formes est un bon terreau on dirait ! Mais il paraît que c'est dans le fumier que poussent les plus belles roses...Visiblement certaines ont du mal à éclore malheureusement...


----------



## supermoquette (10 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Karl Zéro



Ce gars là est exactement le contraire que ce qu'il aimerait paraître, mouillé jusqu'au cou dans la jet set la plus douteuse en utilisant son (très lointain) passé ou il faisait parfois rire. Je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi cette chaine ne rayait pas de sa carte une telle connerie. PPDA c'est rien à côté, au moins lui ne se cache pas.


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> oublie pas M6


 Et aussi MTV qui nous envahit de culture commerciale américaine... sans mentionner les chaînes d'AB production


----------



## guytantakul (10 Juillet 2004)

Bien du même avis que moquette, moi !
De toute façon, je regarde plus que Canal J à la télé avec ma fille (et encore, faut aimer se retaper tout le temps les mêmes trucs) et les guignols lors du repas dominical avec les parents, sinon black-out la télé pour le poulpe !


----------



## Foguenne (10 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Avis aux amateurs de divertissements faciles : Lisez ceci.
> 
> Avec les compliments de D.E.
> 
> P.S. : Et surtout, gardez-vous bien de croire que cela ne concerne QUE TF1...



Ce qui me semble fous c'est qu'il ose en parler aussi "naturellement"

"le métier de TF1 c'est d'aider Coca-Cola à vendre son produit"

On se doutait bien que le but était de satisfaire les "acheteurs" de pubs mais maintenant, il ne s'en cache plus du tout.    

Elle est pas belle la vie.


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Juillet 2004)

Pourquoi se voiler la face plus longtemps de toute façon, nous vivons dans une société d'hyper consommation, c'est une évidence!


----------



## supermoquette (10 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi se voiler la face plus longtemps de toute façon, nous vivons dans une société d'hyper consommation, c'est une évidence!



quoi  tu m'as vu au bistrot hier soir?


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Juillet 2004)

Sans blague :love: tu m'as déjà vu trainer ailleurs qu'au bar? :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Juillet 2004)

OUAHOU !!!!:affraid: 


Je vais vite arreter de regarder la télé... et dire que je ne me suis rendu compte de rien !!!

pfff..


----------



## Gilbertus (10 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> je me doute bien, je sais l'effet de la société de consommation et comme il est profondément enraciné dans nos vie et nos habitudes... ce n'est pas évident. Mais réellement j'éprouve un immense dégout pour pas mal de média de masse à cause justement de cette manipulation de l'information... Même un J.T. est une manipulation: il dépend du coté qui donne l'info, du camp... et on peut montrer ce que l'on veut... le débat peut se prolonger à l'infini tant les choses y touchent directement ou pas...



Rien n'est moins objectif que les images. Deux exemples : l'execution des Ceausescau il y a quelques années. On a vu deux individus portant des manteaux de fourrures se faire executer et tout le monde a crier "ils ont été éxecutés"... Qui a vu leur visage à la télévision, et qui peut affirmer "je les ai réconnu sur l'écran" ?

Un enfant palestinien délibéremment tué par une balle israélienne !?! Gros plan sur un enfant mort dans les bras de son père, qui se cachant derrière un muret. "Scandale sur la barbarie de l'armée israélienne"... Il se pourrait bien que cet enfant ai été tue par une balle perdue.. tiré par des palestinens !

Je ne polémiquerait pas sur le fond de ces sujets, mais ce que je veux dire ce que l'on fait dire ce que l'on veut aux images et rien n'est plus facile à maquillier/modifier que des images (autant fixes qu'animés) ; Et pourtant tout le monde est persuadé que "si je le vois c'est que c'est vrai..."

Dans notre société le sens le plus développé est la vue (au détriments des autres parfois, combien de fois identifiez vous quelque chose avec votre ouïe ou votre odorat quand vous avez votre vue disponible ?). C'est pourtant le sens que l'on peut manipuler le plus facilement ; c'est peut-être due à une fascination de l'image chez l'homme ?!?

Vous voulez une information qui ne soit pas trop travestie ? Ecoutez la radio ! Tout votre être ne sera pas braqué sur cette information. Vous voulez approfondir un sujet ? Lisez ! Votre cerveau et votre réflexion seront sollicitez !

Si l'on étudie la conception d'un journal de TF1, on se rend compte que tout est basé sur l'image. Meme pour des sujets de seconde importance on fait passer des images et le présentateur parle par dessus.

Les pubs : avez-vous remarquez que le niveau sonore des pub est plus fort que le reste des émissions ou fictions ?

Le patrons de TF1 a au moins le mérite d'etre franc à ce sujet... Même si c'est consternant.


----------



## Gilbertus (10 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais que l'on avait touché le fond lorsque j'ai aperçu l'autre jour une bande annonce pour je ne sais quelle émission, mais qui expliquait que des parents avaient été invités pour suivre via un écran interposé les dragues de leurs enfants qui n'ont a foutre, visiblement dans un décor exotique, que de s'entre mélanger. Des parents qui commentent les histoires de cul de leurs enfants, images à l'appui...
> 
> Eh bien non: lors d'un zapping sauvage j'ai découvert avec un mélange d'effroi et de franche rigolade un truc nommé "Marjolaine et les millionaires -ou milliardaires?-" et là je dois avouer que ca m'a laissé sur le cul. C'est moi qui ai l'esprit tordu, ou il s'agit bien de l'apologie de la prostitution bourgeoise?



En plus d'être sordide ces émissions sont basées sur le mensonge : Les gars et filles jugés par leur parents, pensent, en fait, l'être par des telespectateurs (etque penser de la caution donnée à l'idée que les parents peuvent s'immisser dans la vie de leurs "enfants").

Marjolaine crois pouvoir choisir parmis des millionnaires, mais le but est de l'humilier en lui faisant comprendre que "amour ne rime pas avec argent", avec des types "communs".

Et que penser de "l'île de la tentation" où l'on met délibérément des couples en danger juste pour le plaisirs de certains voyeurs (encore que les couples ne sont pas forcémznt de vrais couples dans la vie, mais juste de couple de complaisance concocté par la production)...

En fait à qui on ment : à eux ou à nous ?????????


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Juillet 2004)

Ca c carrément trop klair qu'on ment aux deux... C'est comme les participants de ce genre d'émission, on choisit les personnes par rapport à leur caractère et de là on "construit" le personnage: la production montre un certain type d'image pour créer "une personnalité". Rien n'est effectivement laissé au hasard.

On croit donner un coté plus "monsieur madame tout le monde" en montrant ces navet à la télévision, on ne pollue que plus les esprits et le fait de montrer telle ou telle chose à la TV laisse sous-entendre que c'est normal, que c ok...


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Juillet 2004)

Zetes vraiment trop fort, rien ne vous échappe...

AU BOULOT BANDE DE FEIGNASSES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cillian (10 Juillet 2004)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Je ne polémiquerait pas sur le fond de ces sujets, mais ce que je veux dire ce que l'on fait dire ce que l'on veut aux images et rien n'est plus facile à maquillier/modifier que des images (autant fixes qu'animés) ; Et pourtant tout le monde est persuadé que "si je le vois c'est que c'est vrai..."



Je ne cherche pas à prendre la défence de Canal +, mais dans leur "ZAPING" ils nous montrent parfois les mêmes images diffusées sur TF1 et France 2 alors que le texte des deux journalistes (surtout les traductions) sont quasiment à l'opposé l'un de l'autre

Quant à M6 j'ai toujours cru que c'était le pseudo de TF1(ou son cobaye,c'est vous qui voyez)),Bin oui! Quant on nous annonce : "*demain soir ne ratez pas la nouvelle émission de m````sur M6* ",15 jours plus tard nous avons droit à : "*ne manquez pas la SUPER émission de m````sur TF1 et participez en votant en masse* " et en plus c'est le même producteur qui s'en met plein les fouilles.

Et comme on dit en France : je dépense donc je suis.


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Juillet 2004)

Je ne cherches  


Corrige et tu seras.


----------



## Cillian (10 Juillet 2004)

J'ai cherché, j'ai trouvé


----------



## supermoquette (11 Juillet 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Zetes vraiment trop fort, rien ne vous échappe...
> 
> AU BOULOT BANDE DE FEIGNASSES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



mon dieu ce que t'es productif toi, heureusmenet que t'es là sur macgé pour éduquer la France entière, à ton image


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Juillet 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> OUAHOU !!!!:affraid:
> 
> 
> Je vais vite arreter de regarder la télé... et dire que je ne me suis rendu compte de rien !!!
> ...



  Si tu vas voir sur certains forums (hauts lieux de perdition neuronale  :hosto: :casse: ), tu seras sans doute ravi de savoir que tu t'en étais rendu compte  :affraid:  :hosto:


----------



## minime (11 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Si tu vas voir sur certains forums&#8230;



Il a pas l'temps, il bosse.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2004)

Comme je le soulignais en ouvrant ce sujet, la déclaration de M. Le Lay peut facilement être transposée à d'autres secteurs qu'à celui des médias. La plupart des intervenants ont focalisé leurs remarques sur ce dernier et c'est dommage. Comme Gilbertus, je suis d'avis que M. Le Lay fait preuve de franchise. Cette franchise nous dérange parce que nous déplaçons sur un plan éthique ce que l'auteur place avant tout sur un plan économique. Si l'on s'en tient à ce niveau et à ce niveau seul, les termes employés relèvent davantage d'un réalisme implacable que d'un désir de provoquer le lecteur.
La plaidoirie de Gilbertus en faveur des autres médias que sont la radio et la presse écrite est émouvante, certes, mais, en revanche, me semble avoir bien peu de poids... Car encore faudrait-il s'entendre sur les stations et les journaux dont il est question. La presse féminine n'a que peu de chose à voir avec les "grands" quotidiens nationaux, et je doute qu'on soit informé de la même manière sur NRJ et sur France Inter. (1)
Si la plupart d'entre-vous s'en est pris au médias, les jugeant médiocres et peu fiables, c'est qu'en passant au cours des vingt dernières années de la sphère des services publics à celle des entreprises privées, ceux-ci sont devenus les promoteurs de la société de consommation. Ils ne vivent plus de l'argent des contribuables, censé garantir leur indépendance éditoriale, mais de celui des recettes publicitaires. Il me paraît parfaitement légitime qu'un capitaine d'industrie responsable cherche à se doter des moyens d'assurer la survie de son entreprise. Dans le cas de TF1, il suffit d'assurer les rentrées d'argent issues de la publicité et, par conséquent, de faire en sorte que cette dernière atteigne sa cible : le consommateur. C'est à ce niveau que se crée le malentendu : nous pensons encore être des téléspectateurs alors que nous sommes déjà dans l'ère des "téléconsommateurs". À ce titre, la démarche de M. Le Lay est tout à fait cohérente et, d'un certain point de vue, respectable.
D'ailleurs, la manipulation mise en ½uvre par TF1 se contente de suivre celle des publicitaires. Je m'étonne sur ce point que personne n'ait relevé le rôle de Coca-Cola... ou d'Apple ! La publicité est une chose très simple : elle consiste à nous faire croire qu'un produit est le meilleur. C'est le cas pour Coca-Cola, mais c'est aussi le cas de toute entreprise du secteur privé dont Apple.
Pour ne citer qu'un exemple (je ne vais pas y passer la nuit et j'ai passé l'âge des dissertations de philosophie), considérons le compteur iTunes actuellement sur la page d'accueil d'Apple. Il aura fait parler de lui ce compteur ! Et, au fond, pourquoi ? Que célébrons-nous vraiment en attendant que ce compteur atteignent les cent millions ? Qu'est-ce que cela va changer dans nos vies ou dans notre perception de l'histoire ? La force de la publicité est précisément de nous faire voir un événement là où il n'y en a aucun. Il n'importe qu'à Apple de passer la barre des cent millions de titres vendus, pas aux consommateurs qui achètent ces titres.
À tout prendre, qui est le moins respectable : celui qui utilise l'image de Gandhi pour vendre de la micro-informatique, ou celui qui met des célébrités dans une ferme pour faire vendre du Coca ?

(1) Il ne s'agit que d'exemples dont je n'affirme en aucun cas qu'il soient représentatifs.


----------



## guytantakul (11 Juillet 2004)

En tant que publicitaire provincial (mais ayant parfois quelques rapports avec les régies télé pour quelques spots et billboards), je ne peux dire qu'un seul mot : Bravo !  :love:


----------



## jeanba3000 (11 Juillet 2004)

L'aviron sur le canal de l'Ourcq à Paris, même avec un peu de pluie, c'est très sympa, et en plus c'est gratos.

Bonjour chez vous.


----------



## benjamin (11 Juillet 2004)

J'ai l'impression parfois que certains découvrent le monde. Mais c'est mignon :love:


----------



## guytantakul (11 Juillet 2004)

Euuuh, y'a de l'aviron payant ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'impression parfois que certains découvrent le monde. Mais c'est mignon :love:



Je n'ai pas inventé la roue, c'est vrai. Ma seule préoccupation est qu'elle tourne. Et -- qui sait ? -- si cela ne devait aider qu'une seule personne au monde, je trouve que cela serait quand même une noble tâche. Si l'on part vaincu d'avance, on peut bien choisir de se taire : je ne sais que parler.


----------



## jeanba3000 (11 Juillet 2004)

Aucune idée, mais vu que nous sommes dans une société de consommation...


----------



## bebert (11 Juillet 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'impression parfois que certains découvrent le monde. Mais c'est mignon :love:



Héhé !
Bon, on peut retourner agader "le maillon faible" ?


----------



## guytantakul (11 Juillet 2004)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Aucune idée, pourquoi chercher ?



Ben pour créer une entreprise de location de yoles et d'initiation à l'aviron pour débutants 


MAJ > Raaaahhhh ! Zut ! jeanba3000 a eu l'idée avant moi !  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> je ne sais que parler.



Euh... Ce n'est pas tout à fait exact. Je fais aussi quelques romans-photos, en amateur. Rien de bien extravagant, mais plusieurs m'ont valu une certaine considération de la part de mes contemporains.


----------



## touba (11 Juillet 2004)

c'est quoi le problème ?
TF1 est la première chaîne d'europe ? bah oui, tout le monde la regarde (sauf vous bien sûr)
M6 fait de la m---e ? bah oui... et on en redemande ! (sauf vous bien sûr)
la télé c'est de la m---e, bah oui... d'ailleurs les français sont vraiment trop cons de s'intèresser à ce genre d'émissions (sauf vous bien sûr)

sur MacG on a la crême des crêmes... ils matent ARTE 24h/24 !!!

mais bien sûr...


----------



## guytantakul (11 Juillet 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'impression parfois que certains découvrent le monde. Mais c'est mignon :love:



T'imagines pas le nombre de posteurs ici bas qui ne se doutent pas qu'une telle conspiration de l'ombre (ou dynamique de marché) puisse se tramer dans leur dos. Parole !


----------



## supermoquette (11 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> T'imagines pas le nombre de posteurs ici bas qui ne se doutent pas qu'une telle conspiration de l'ombre (ou dynamique de marché) puisse se tramer dans leur dos. Parole !



On dirait du jeromemac à propos de MS


----------



## guytantakul (11 Juillet 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi le problème ?
> TF1 est la première chaîne d'europe ? bah oui, tout le monde la regarde (sauf vous bien sûr)
> M6 fait de la merde ? bah oui... et on en redemande ! (sauf vous bien sûr)
> la télé c'est de la merde, bah oui... d'ailleurs les français sont vraiment trop cons de s'intèresser à ce genre d'émissions (sauf vous bien sûr)
> ...




Canal J power !
avec (dans le désordre) Bob l'éponge, Jackie Chan, Eh Arnold, La famille Delajungle, Les Razmoket, Mi chat-mi chien, Jimmy Neutron, Oliv et Vaness
... mais revers de la médaille : le Marsupilami, Martin mystère, Kenan et Kell, Cousin Skitter et Lollytop


----------



## guytantakul (11 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On dirait du jeromemac à propos de MS



mais qui sont ces jeromac et MST ?


----------



## Gilbertus (11 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> La plaidoirie de Gilbertus en faveur des autres médias que sont la radio et la presse écrite est émouvante, certes, mais, en revanche, me semble avoir bien peu de poids... Car encore faudrait-il s'entendre sur les stations et les journaux dont il est question. La presse féminine n'a que peu de chose à voir avec les "grands" quotidiens nationaux, et je doute qu'on soit informé de la même manière sur NRJ et sur France Inter. (1)



Je ne parlais peut-être des autres médias que comme du moins pire !?!

Ce que je note c'est que la télé absorbe toute notre énergie (lorque que nous la regardons et qu'elle n'est pas là seulement comme bruit de fond...) Quand je regarde la télé je me "gave" d'images, elles nourissent mon imaginaire ou hantent mes névroses... Mais je le sais et je le prends comme tel.

Ce qui compte à mon avis c'est d'avoir un esprit critique sur ce que l'on fait et ce que l'on regarde ou accepte de regarder. Cela amène alors à faire des choix (pour moi ce sera de ne pas regarder des zouaves s'occuper d'animaux de fermes en talons aiguilles et string  :mouais:  :mouais: par exemple). Il faut apprendre et faire apprendre les mécanismes des médias.

Et pourquoi parler de Coca-Cola, on le sait très bien que leur but et de vendre un maximum de produits, et pour cela de faire croire au consomateur que son produit et le meilleur. Coca-Cola n'a pas vocation de faire de l'information diététique... Enfin d'après mes infos


----------



## touba (11 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Canal J power !
> avec (dans le désordre) Bob l'éponge, Jackie Chan, Eh Arnold, La famille Delajungle, Les Razmoket, Mi chat-mi chien, Jimmy Neutron, Oliv et Vaness
> ... mais revers de la médaille : le Marsupilami, Martin mystère, Kenan et Kell, Cousin Skitter et Lollytop


au temps pour moi...


----------



## anntraxh (11 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Euh... Ce n'est pas tout à fait exact. Je fais aussi quelques romans-photos, en amateur. Rien de bien extravagant, mais plusieurs m'ont valu une certaine considération de la part de mes contemporains.



Plus que de la considération, du respect ...  

En outre, tu as l'art de relever certains sujets digne de l'attention de tous, et si la chose semble évidente à Benjamin ou à d'autres, je pense, comme Guytan, que bien des gens "consomment" la télé sans s'être jamais posé de question.

Et, comme tu le dis, ton intervention n'aurait-elle servit qu'à faire réfléchir une seule personne sur ce sujet, elle a donc toute sa raison d'être !


----------



## guytantakul (11 Juillet 2004)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> ... s'occuper d'animaux de ferme en talons aiguilles et string...



Oh, putain, faut que je regarde ça !


----------



## Gilbertus (11 Juillet 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Plus que de la considération, du respect ...
> 
> En outre, tu as l'art de relever certains sujets digne de l'attention de tous, et si la chose semble évidente à Benjamin ou à d'autres, je pense, comme Guytan, que bien des gens "consomment" la télé sans s'être jamais posé de question.
> 
> Et, comme tu le dis, ton intervention n'aurait-elle servit qu'à faire réfléchir une seule personne sur ce sujet, elle a donc toute sa raison d'être !



Tous a fait d'accord avec anntraxh. DocEvil : un cerveau, du talent et de l'humour (1)   Quel Homme !

(1) Liste non exhaustive... mais mes connaissances à ton sujet restent limitées.


----------



## jeanba3000 (11 Juillet 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi le problème ?
> TF1 est la première chaîne d'europe ? bah oui, tout le monde la regarde (sauf vous bien sûr)
> M6 fait de la m---e ? bah oui... et on en redemande ! (sauf vous bien sûr)
> la télé c'est de la m---e, bah oui... d'ailleurs les français sont vraiment trop cons de s'intèresser à ce genre d'émissions (sauf vous bien sûr)
> ...



Tiens, Touba, je ne savais pas que tu étais de retour parmi nous.

Et bien non, je n'ai pas de télé ni de radio. Tout juste de quoi regarder quelques films en DVD chez moi et un ordi relié à Internet. C'est tout à fait suffisant avec ma chaîne hi-fi pour la musique. J'ai aussi une carte de ciné, donc je me tape malgré tout une certaine dose de pubs avant le film, et comme j'y vais assez souvent, c'est un peu toujours les mêmes pubs qui me sont rabâchées. Je ne m'empiffre pas pour autant de cônes de crème glacée et autres cacahuètes enrobées de sucre coloré.


----------



## touba (11 Juillet 2004)

on a la télé qu'on a bien voulu avoir... :mouais: 
ils peuvent certes inflèchir sur certains de nos comportements de téléspectateurs, mais au bout du compte le client est roi... :mouais: 
on a sacré la starac' !
on a canonisé le jeu de la vérité !
on a adoré loana...
bah oui c'est comme ça, n'ayons pas honte...
vive TF1 ! vive M6 ! et vive CanalJ pour le poulpe...  

et vive Steve Jobs qui nous fait croire qu'il est plus cool que les autres avec un jean et un col roulé... trop fort ! :mouais: 

toubaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!


----------



## jeanba3000 (11 Juillet 2004)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> ... animaux de fermes en talons aiguilles et string...



Quoi ?!? On tolère une chose pareille ? Pauvres bêtes, mais que fait la SPA ?


----------



## guytantakul (11 Juillet 2004)

Jeanba3000, je t'aime !  :love:  :love:  :love: 

... euh, enfin glt (avalage de salive) - façon de parler, hein ...


----------



## touba (11 Juillet 2004)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, Touba, je ne savais pas que tu étais de retour parmi nous.


oui moi non plus...  



			
				jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Et bien non, je n'ai pas de télé ni de radio. Tout juste de quoi regarder quelques films en DVD chez moi et un ordi relié à Internet. C'est tout à fait suffisant avec ma chaîne hi-fi pour la musique. J'ai aussi une carte de ciné, donc je me tape malgré tout une certaine dose de pubs avant le film, et comme j'y vais assez souvent, c'est un peu toujours les mêmes pubs qui me sont rabâchées. Je ne m'empiffre pas pour autant de cônes de crème glacée et autres cacahuètes enrobées de sucre coloré.


la pub n'est pas nocive pour la santé...
la télé non plus d'ailleurs...
on peut ne pas tout regarder, mais ne rien regarder c'est peut-être pas le meilleur non plus...
je ne sais pas si nous aurions été autant boulversés par le 11 septembre si nous n'avions eu aucune image... à méditer...  

mais ça me fait plaisir de te relire mon petit jeanba !


----------



## benjamin (11 Juillet 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> mais ça me fait plaisir de te relire mon petit jeanba !



jeanba, touba, plus que quelques-uns, et on pourra se croire revenu en 2001  
Ça vous dit de monter un forum phpBB, tout vert, absolut-touba par exemple  :rateau:


----------



## Gilbertus (11 Juillet 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> oui moi non plus...
> 
> 
> la pub n'est pas nocive pour la santé...
> ...



Fort peu de choses sont nocives... C'est surtout l'excès qui l'est.


----------



## touba (11 Juillet 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> jeanba, touba, plus que quelques-uns, et on pourra se croire revenu en 2001
> Ça vous dit de monter un forum phpBB, tout vert, absolut-touba par exemple :rateau:


chiche !


----------



## touba (11 Juillet 2004)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Fort peu de choses sont nocives... C'est surtout l'excès qui l'est.


c'est pas le poison qui  tue, c'est la dose...  
je crois qu'on est du même avis...

hé hé...


----------



## Gilbertus (11 Juillet 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas le poison qui  tue, c'est la dose...
> je crois qu'on est du même avis...
> 
> hé hé...




Fort *peu* de choses sont nocives...

Personnellement j'ai quelles restrictions...


----------



## jeanba3000 (11 Juillet 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> on peut ne pas tout regarder, mais ne rien regarder c'est peut-être pas le meilleur non plus...
> je ne sais pas si nous aurions été autant boulversés par le 11 septembre si nous n'avions eu aucune image... à méditer...



 :mouais: 
Désolé mais c'est exactement ce qui me dérange. L'info est mise en scène dans le but d'émouvoir à tout prix et au maximum. On ne cherche jamais la distanciation et la modération, le recul nécessaire à un minimum d'analyse, et finalement ça me donne l'impression que ces journaux télévisés s'adressent exclusivement aux tripes des gens et non à leur cerveau et surtout les empêchent de voir réellement ce qu'il se passe, de se poser la moindre question sur les réels tenants et aboutissants d'une action (je n'utilise justement pas le terme d'évènement, galvaudé par la télé spectacle et la pub pour qui tout est et doit être évènement). De la manipulation donc. Et pendant ce temps, le cerveau du coup reste disponible pour M. Le Lay. La boucle est bouclée.

Et ne confonds pas _ne pas regarder la télé_ et _ne rien regarder_. Personnellement j'aime beaucoup lire. 

Guytantakul, je me permettrai de remprendre et t'adresser la célèbre formule de Batman dans la série télé des '60s : "Calme toi Robin !"


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas inventé la roue, c'est vrai. Ma seule préoccupation est qu'elle tourne. Et -- qui sait ? -- si cela ne devait aider qu'une seule personne au monde, je trouve que cela serait quand même une noble tâche. Si l'on part vaincu d'avance, on peut bien choisir de se taire : je ne sais que parler.



Doc êtes-vous avec moi ? Si oui, pas la peine de poster, j'entends toutes vos pensées même les plus intimes... Vive la cervelle dopée aux hormones et au maïs transgénique ! J'ai trouvé leur but ultime, c'est ça ! Nous éviter de payer la redevance TV et mener à la ruine Coca-Cola et Apple ! Vive la science et vive les poulets à six pattes !


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> mais qui sont ces jeromac et MST ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2004)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Désolé mais c'est exactement ce qui me dérange. L'info est mise en scène dans le but d'émouvoir à tout prix et au maximum. On ne cherche jamais la distanciation et la modération, le recul nécessaire à un minimum d'analyse, et finalement ça me donne l'impression que ces journaux télévisés s'adressent exclusivement aux tripes des gens et non à leur cerveau et surtout les empêchent de voir réellement ce qu'il se passe, de se poser la moindre question sur les réels tenants et aboutissants d'une action (je n'utilise justement pas le terme d'évènement, galvaudé par la télé spectacle et la pub pour qui tout est et doit être évènement). De la manipulation donc. Et pendant ce temps, le cerveau du coup reste disponible pour M. Le Lay. La boucle est bouclée.



Je vois que nous sommes d'accord. 

Je me permets d'ajouter, concernant les journaux télévisés, que personne ne semble s'étonner de la "guerre" de l'audience entre TF1, France 2 et France 3. Un journal digne de ce nom doit informer, peu importe qu'il soit "populaire" ou non s'il fait bien ce qu'il a à faire.
Par ailleurs, je suis assez de l'avis de touba lorsqu'il condamne la passivité des consommateurs : ils n'auraient pas tant peur d'être manipulés s'ils étaient moins manipulables. CQFD.


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Juillet 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Plus que de la considération, du respect ...
> 
> En outre, tu as l'art de relever certains sujets digne de l'attention de tous, et si la chose semble évidente à Benjamin ou à d'autres, je pense, comme Guytan, que bien des gens "consomment" la télé sans s'être jamais posé de question.
> 
> Et, comme tu le dis, ton intervention n'aurait-elle servit qu'à faire réfléchir une seule personne sur ce sujet, elle a donc toute sa raison d'être !


Si c'est pas mignon ?!!

Qu'on m'amène un seau !!:sick:


----------



## guytantakul (11 Juillet 2004)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> "Calme toi Robin !"



Je... je... je ne sais ce qui m'a... m'a pris... Cela ne se... ne se... ne se... reproduira... 
AAAAHHHH ! (là, je tombe dans un trou et on ne m'entend plus)


----------



## benjamin (11 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que nous sommes d'accord.
> 
> Je me permets d'ajouter, concernant les journaux télévisés, que personne ne semble s'étonner de la "guerre" de l'audience entre TF1, France 2 et France 3. Un journal digne de ce nom doit informer, peu importe qu'il soit "populaire" ou non s'il fait bien ce qu'il a à faire.
> Par ailleurs, je suis assez de l'avis de touba lorsqu'il condamne la passivité des consommateurs : ils n'auraient pas tant peur d'être manipulés s'ils étaient moins manipulables. CQFD.



Que le _20 heures_ de TF1, et à sa suite celui de France 2 (même si dans le malheur, lorsque Pujadas ne dérive pas, il demeure repêchable), prennent les téléspectateurs dans des tunnels d'émotion, nous ne pouvons que tous être d'accord. Il n'y a qu'à regarder, chaque soir, les choix des sujets d'ouverture.
Pour autant, interrogeons-nous alors aussi sur cette majorité reconduite de téléspectateurs français qui accordent aux journaux télévisés de TF1 la crédibilité la plus importante en matière d'information.


----------



## supermoquette (11 Juillet 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Qu'on m'amène un seau !!:sick:



je n'ai qu'un pot de chambre Amora© des années septantes acheté sur eBay, ca va quand même?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai qu'un pot de chambre Amora© des années septantes acheté sur eBay, ca va quand même?



Plus petit, ça ferait l'affaire. Ton client manque d'estomac. Dans le cas contraire, il n'aurait pas autant de remontées de bile...

P.S. : Tu achètes des pots de chambre sur eBay ?!


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Plus petit, ça ferait l'affaire. Ton client manque d'estomac. Dans le cas contraire, il n'aurait pas autant de remontées de bile...
> 
> P.S. : Tu achètes des pots de chambre sur eBay ?!


Acheter un Pot de chambre sur Ebay, ou sa culture sur paris-premiere...même combat !!


----------



## Lio70 (11 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> soyez pas nombreux parce que sinon c'est plus marginal


Bien d'accord. D'ailleurs, il faut supprimer l'eMac (pas assez cher).  non, je plaisante.
Mais je comprends ton énervement. Même chose pour Arte. En Belgique, c'est RTBF que j'ai remplacé pa Arte (marre que le service public monopolise le JT pour me vendre la propagande de la FGTB) ainsi que RTL (télé privée pour public "à la masse")...


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Juillet 2004)

Cela dit Lio, à choisir entre RTBF et RTL, je regarde RTBF sans hésiter, cette chaîne est encore un minimum culturel... Par contre non à AB3, AB4, Liberty TV, MTV et MCM: que de la m...


----------



## Lio70 (11 Juillet 2004)

D'accord mais cela reste deux choses différentes.

Ou plutôt non. C'est le lavage de cerveau dans les deux cas:
1. La chaîne privée qui veut te faire boire du Coca.
2. La chaîne publique qui veut t'endoctriner politiquement.
L'une ne vaut pas mieux que l'autre...


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit Lio, à choisir entre RTBF et RTL, je regarde RTBF sans hésiter, cette chaîne est encore un minimum culturel... Par contre non à AB3, AB4, Liberty TV, MTV et MCM: que de la m...




Vous avez aussi ce genre de TV réalité en Belgique?


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Juillet 2004)

Bof... pas vraiment... RTL a essayé y a un an ou deux de faire sa "Star Ac", franchement c'était trop minable, et Club RTL diffusait le Loft (le 2è) y a 2-3 ans...  franchement ringue...

L'avantage d'un si petit pays et d'une si petite audience est qu'ils ne se lancent pas plus que ça dans cette aventure débile qu'est la télé-poubelle (=> télé-réalité selon moi: il s'agit plus d'un phénomène malsain de voyeurisme qu'autre chose...)


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Juillet 2004)

L'avantage d'un pettit pays c'est qu'on existe pas ??

C'est ça ?


----------



## Juste en passant (12 Juillet 2004)

Tout ceci me rappelle un slogan de Mai 68 (oui, je sais, mais quand même   ) qui disait ceci :


"Eteignez la télé, allumez le MEDEF"

Comme quoi, il y a 40 ans déjà....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juillet 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi le problème ?
> TF1 est la première chaîne d'europe ? bah oui, tout le monde la regarde (sauf vous bien sûr)
> M6 fait de la m---e ? bah oui... et on en redemande ! (sauf vous bien sûr)
> la télé c'est de la m---e, bah oui... d'ailleurs les français sont vraiment trop cons de s'intèresser à ce genre d'émissions (sauf vous bien sûr)
> ...


Arf ! c'est tellement vrai !!!!!  
Comme cet ex-connaissance qui recevait ses visiteurs dans "sa bibliothèque" gorgée de livres cultureux et précieux et qui, selon son ex-femme ne les avait jamais ouverts !!!!! ... sa seule passion, les livres de c... qu'il rangeait consciencieusement dans une armoire de son garage !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! c'est tellement vrai !!!!!
> Comme cet ex-connaissance qui recevait ses visiteurs dans "sa bibliothèque" gorgée de livres cultureux et précieux et qui, selon son ex-femme ne les avait jamais ouverts !!!!! ... sa seule passion, les livres de c... qu'il rangeait consciencieusement dans une armoire de son garage !!!!!



C'est marrant en lisant tout ça ...j'avais qu'une envie citer Touba, qui résume bien la situation !     


Zebig : la situation inverse doit être assez déstabilisante pour discuter sérieusement :
une bibliothèque remplie de livres de C ..., et à côté de ça ..."La politique actuelle de certains pays ...blablabla"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Zebig : la situation inverse doit être assez déstabilisante pour discuter sérieusement :
> une bibliothèque remplie de livres de C ..., et à côté de ça ..."La politique actuelle de certains pays ...blablabla"


Par contre, discuter de c... dans une bibliothèque remplie de livres de c... c'est ce qu'on appelle une "parfaite adéquation" !!! 

Quand je pense au nombre de fois ou je me suis fait ch.. en regardant sur Arte une émission sur "la dérive des phoques dans le grand nord" ou autre, rien que pour pouvoir dire que je l'avais suivie jusqu'au bout .....  :love: :love: :love: 

Maintenant, plus de problème ... je regarde ce dont j'ai envie quand j'en ai envie (si on me laisse la zapette, bien entendu... ) et je me contre-fiche de l'avis des autres...:rateau: :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juillet 2004)

La dernière mode dans mon patelin : B&O !!!!!!!!!!!! 
Si t'as pas de B&O chez toi, t'es qu'un gros plouc ... !
Vous me direz : "et pourquoi B&O ???" ... simplement parce que ça coûte un max et que ça en jette au milieu du salon ... 

Il n'y a pas si longtemps, mon fils me racontait que le père d'un de ses copains s'était équipé "full B&O" - et quand je lui ai dit : "et alors ? ça donne bien ? !", il m'a répondu l'air narquois : "ben j'en sais rien, mon copain peut pas l'utiliser ... y'a que son père qui peut l'allumer !!!!"  

Vous me direz que ce post n'a rien à voir dans ce thread ! ... et d'ailleurs, vous aurez raison !!!!!  

J'avais simplement envie de râler contre ceux qui zappent sur Arte lorsqu'ils ont de la visite et qui remettent le bigdil lorsqu'ils sont tous seuls !!!!!   ... c'est peut être pas la majorité, mais j'en connais beaucoup comme ça !!!!!:love:


----------



## Fulvio (12 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Avis aux amateurs de divertissements faciles : Lisez ceci.
> 
> Avec les compliments de D.E.
> 
> P.S. : Et surtout, gardez-vous bien de croire que cela ne concerne QUE TF1...


 C'est marrant comme ça ne me fait ni chaud ni froid, de lire ça. Que TF1 soit un robinet à merde et Le Lay un ignoble cynique, c'est entendu depuis un bail. Il y a quelques années, ces propos-là m'auraient indigné. Mais j'ai du me résigner. Je m'en fous, c'est terrible. Cette médiocrité, ne m'atteint guère puisque personne ne me l'impose. C'est un vague bruit de fond qui ne m'empêche même plus de dormir. Et alors petit-à-petit, je deviens moi-même sévèrement cynique. Si les gens ne sont pas en mesure de se rendre compte qu'ils sont pris pour des cons, peut-être bien qu'ils ne méritent pas autre chose.

 Et d'ailleurs, je ne me considère pas comme spécialement plus malin que la moyenne. J'exècre la télé en général et TF1 en particulier, mais bon, à acheter les livres et les disques par poignée à la Fnac et à surveiller les annonces Apple, et à m'habiller des nouvelles fringues à la mode, etc. Disons que je mets un peu de discernement dans mes choix histoire de me distinguer, mais dans le fond, je reste un _Homo consumeris_. Un peu différent, enorgueilli d'un esprit critique plus affûté, mais ils se trouve forcément un _Homo mercaticus_ pour me faire cracher comme il se doit.


----------



## Lo1911 (12 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant, plus de problème ... je regarde ce dont j'ai envie quand j'en ai envie (si on me laisse la zapette, bien entendu... ) et je me contre-fiche de l'avis des autres...:rateau: :rateau:


Je fais exactement pareil, je n'ai absolument aucune honte à regarder les trucs les plus stupides   , d'ailleurs je suis friand de conneries en tout genre.   Hier soir, je me suis tappé sans broncher une demi-heure de course auto, la moitié de "mon curé chez les nudistes", et un peu de M6. J'assume.


----------



## woulf (12 Juillet 2004)

du moment qu'on se souvient qu'on regarde des conneries 

Et pi moi, j'ai une bonne raison  c'est ma quête pour devenir plus zen et tolérant envers mes contemporains, mais bon, parti comme c'est, c'est pas gagné...

Bon Zebig, ressors ton fusil à pompes, on part en safari gros con, c'est la saison; je te laisse leurs tongs en trophée, je me contenterai des shorts et des marcel de ce beau monde


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juillet 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> Hier soir, je me suis tappé sans broncher une demi-heure de course auto, la moitié de "mon curé chez les nudistes", et un peu de M6. J'assume.


Et encore, t'as de la chance ... moi, je me suis tapé (mais en bronchant !) une cousine poilue à dîner qui m'a fait rater le film de RTL qui commence le dimanche soir à 20H15 ... tu sais, les films américains toujours doublés par les mêmes (marrant ça ... tu en regardes 20 et tous les acteurs ont toujours la même voix !) et toujours tirés d'une histoire vraie soit (au choix) de meurtres familiaux, de viols, d'incestes et autres joyeusetés du même style toujours suivies d'un procès ou les méchants sont punis !!!!! ... le must du dimanche soir en Belgique !!!!!
Et cette c..... qui a attendu le générique de fin pour prendre congé ...  

ps : je sais que je pouvais l'enregistrer, mais mon magnétoscope était déjà occupé sur Arte !!! :love: :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juillet 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> je te laisse leurs tongs en trophée, je me contenterai des shorts et des marcel de ce beau monde


   ... Hola Woulf !!!!! ...    Fais gaffe : le beauf original ne porte jamais de tongs, mais des sandalettes ajourées avec des chaussettes blanches !!!! 
T'as bien failli me flinguer là !!!!!!!  
:love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et encore, t'as de la chance ... moi, je me suis tapé (mais en bronchant !) une cousine poilue à dîner qui m'a fait rater le film de RTL qui commence le dimanche soir à 20H15 ... tu sais, les films américains toujours doublés par les mêmes (marrant ça ... tu en regardes 20 et tous les acteurs ont toujours la même voix !) et toujours tirés d'une histoire vraie soit (au choix) de meurtres familiaux, de viols, d'incestes et autres joyeusetés du même style toujours suivies d'un procès ou les méchants sont punis !!!!! ... le must du dimanche soir en Belgique !!!!!
> Et cette c..... qui a attendu le générique de fin pour prendre congé ...
> 
> ps : je sais que je pouvais l'enregistrer, mais mon magnétoscope était déjà occupé sur Arte !!! :love: :love:



  

Et c'était quoi hier soir sur Arte ??? 

 non on ne regarde pas sur le programme TV !!!!   tricheur !


----------



## woulf (12 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... Hola Woulf !!!!! ...    Fais gaffe : le beauf original ne porte jamais de tongs, mais des sandalettes ajourées avec des chaussettes blanches !!!!
> T'as bien failli me flinguer là !!!!!!!
> :love:



oui, mais ça c'est le beauf "regular"; je te parlais d'aller chasser une nouvelle espèce mutante: le beauf "hype wannabe", adepte de la tong à 2 euros la paire, rien à voir donc avec les tiennes qui sont, tout le monde le sait cousues d'or et brodées d'argent, et sont des modèles d'esthète !
Vu l'épaisseur de leur semelle et leur relents de surfer californien, elles te permettent même de gagner 8 centimètres et de pouvoir enfoncer - enfin - à fond l'accélérateur du rav4


----------



## guytantakul (12 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et encore, t'as de la chance ... moi, je me suis tapé (mais en bronchant !) une cousine poilue à dîner qui m'a fait rater le film de RTL qui commence le dimanche soir à 20H15 ... tu sais, les films américains toujours doublés par les mêmes (marrant ça ... tu en regardes 20 et tous les acteurs ont toujours la même voix !) et toujours tirés d'une histoire vraie soit (au choix) de meurtres familiaux, de viols, d'incestes et autres joyeusetés du même style toujours suivies d'un procès ou les méchants sont punis !!!!! ... le must du dimanche soir en Belgique !!!!!
> Et cette c..... qui a attendu le générique de fin pour prendre congé ...
> 
> ps : je sais que je pouvais l'enregistrer, mais mon magnétoscope était déjà occupé sur Arte !!! :love: :love:



Dans ces cas-là, faut adopter la manière directe : 
-"Oh, il se fait tard, je ne vais pas tarder à me coucher"
puis, si ça ne fonctionne pas (les gens , y croient souvent que tu plaisantes à 20h15) :
-"Bon, c'est pas tout ça, mais va falloir penser à débarrasser le plancher"
puis, si ça ne fonctionne toujours pas (quel clown, ce guytan, tout de même, ils disent, tout en se lançant des regards un peu étonnés...) :
- Décroche le téléphone (devant tout le monde), fais le numéro d'appel d'urgence de la police, et signifie-leur que tu est séquestré pas des gens que tu croyais tes amis et que là tu profite d'un moment de relâchement de leur part pour prévenir les forces de l'ordre, et d'annoncer : "la police est là dans 10 minutes" (pas la peine de faire le vrai numéro, s'ils n'ont pas encore compris qu'il faut lever le camp, c'est qu'ils dorment)


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> c'est peut être pas la majorité, mais j'en connais beaucoup comme ça !!!!!:love:



On t'avait pourtant dit d'arrêter de regarder par les serrures    :mouais: À ton âge le nerf sciatique est très fragile et puis un courant d'air dans l'oeil est si vite arrivé!  






D'ailleurs The big est aussi un grand serrurier!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs The big est aussi un grand serrurier!


Arfffffffffffffffffffffff !!!!!!!!!   
  :love:


----------



## bebert (12 Juillet 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Disons que je mets un peu de discernement dans mes choix histoire de me distinguer, mais dans le fond, je reste un _Homo consumeris_. Un peu différent, enorgueilli d'un esprit critique plus affûté, mais ils se trouve forcément un _Homo mercaticus_ pour me faire cracher comme il se doit.



 

_"Tu vois Tuco, le monde se divise en deux catégories: ceux qui ont un pistolet chargé, et ceux qui creusent. Toi tu creuses."
Clint Eastwood dans "Le bon la brute et le truand"._


----------



## bebert (12 Juillet 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> Je fais exactement pareil, je n'ai absolument aucune honte à regarder les trucs les plus stupides   , d'ailleurs je suis friand de conneries en tout genre.   Hier soir, je me suis tappé sans broncher une demi-heure de course auto, la moitié de "mon curé chez les nudistes", et un peu de M6. J'assume.



Quoi ?  

Y'avait tellement mieux sur Arte hier soir : "Splash" de Ron Howard avec Tom Hanks et Darryl Hannah.
 :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (12 Juillet 2004)

Ben la télé vous avez qu'à pas la regarder. Ainsi vous pourrez, comme moi, passer pour un extra terrestre quand un pote vous dit un truc que vous ne comprenez pas et tente de vous l'expliquer par "mais si tu sais comme dans la pub machin".

     - "ben euh tu sais moi je regarde jamais la pub"
     - "ben attends tu regardes la télé quand même ?"
 - "euh... ouaip parfois... on peut très bien regarder la télé sans regarder la pub tu sais. Et pis c'est qui d'abord ce Jean-Pascal-Edouard ?"
     - "mais enfin, c'est le blond qui a embrassé Sophie-Chantal dans la ferme des colocataires academy !"
     - "ah paske tu regardes ça aussi en plus de la pub ?"
     - "euh oui euh des fois enfin juste le soir quoi"
     - "tous les jours ?"
     - "euh"
     - "bon, je te laisse, là j'attends le coup de fil d'un vrai copain"


----------



## woulf (12 Juillet 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ?
> 
> Y'avait tellement mieux sur Arte hier soir : "Splash" de Ron Howard avec Tom Hanks et Darryl Hannah.
> :rateau:



Justement, je me faisais la réflexion en cherchant sur le site tvtv.fr quelquechose à mettre sous la dent de mon eyetv... ils commencent à partir en sucette chez arte


----------



## einqui (12 Juillet 2004)

Hihi, pour ma part j'ai la solution : je peux regarder toutes les emissions stupides de la tele japonaise sans aucune honte : c'est pour decouvrir une autre culture 
 Et Dieu sait qu'ils en ont des emissions stupides. Evidemment, on a le Arte local. Mais ils nous servent des emissions avec pour seul decor une bibliotheque et pour seul intervenant un recitant a la voix monocorde... On dirait Alain Decaux l'eloquence en moins. A moins que vous ne preferiez les emissions du soir qui apprennent a vos cheres epouses :love: (qui se lamentent en attendant le retour de leur mari bourré) comment confectionner soi meme de petits napperons pour decorer la maison et occuper ses tristes apres-midi...

 PS : Coucou TheBig


----------



## touba (12 Juillet 2004)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Désolé mais c'est exactement ce qui me dérange. L'info est mise en scène dans le but d'émouvoir à tout prix et au maximum.


mis en scène !!!! :affraid: 
dans le cas du 11 septembre il me semble que les images parlaient d'elles-même !

m'enfin bon...


----------



## touba (12 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je me permets d'ajouter, concernant les journaux télévisés, que personne ne semble s'étonner de la "guerre" de l'audience entre TF1, France 2 et France 3. Un journal digne de ce nom doit informer, peu importe qu'il soit "populaire" ou non s'il fait bien ce qu'il a à faire.


et comment juges-tu qu'un journal digne de ce nom à bien fait ce qu'il avait à faire ? :mouais: 

bah touba quoi !


----------



## Juste en passant (12 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et c'était quoi hier soir sur Arte ???
> 
> non on ne regarde pas sur le programme TV !!!!  tricheur !


Sans regarder le programme, j'ai vu la fin, qui était une sinistre merde avec une sirène blondasse, fadasse et l'autre là, le mec qui se perd sur une île dans le Pacifique...ooooh, comment qu'y s'appelle déjà....bref, j'sais plus mais c'est pas grave parce que ça avait vraiment l'air minable. En en français qui plus est. Quand Arte se met à concurrencer TF6... 

Comme quoi, comme d'hab', y'a à boire et à manger.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juillet 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> PS : Coucou TheBig


Arf ! salut mon faux-nippon 39C !!!!!  :love:


----------



## einqui (12 Juillet 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> ... et l'autre là, le mec qui se perd sur une île dans le Pacifique...ooooh, comment qu'y s'appelle déjà....bref, j'sais plus mais c'est pas grave ...



L'homme de l'Atlandide...??    :mouais:  :love:


----------



## einqui (12 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! salut mon faux-nippon 39C !!!!!  :love:



Non, il fait pas si chaud je te rassure :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juillet 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Non, il fait pas si chaud je te rassure :hein: :mouais:


Euh ! en parlant de 39C, je pensais plutôt à ça :


----------



## Juste en passant (12 Juillet 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> L'homme de l'Atlandide...??  :mouais: :love:


   

En fait j'ai lu son nom un peu plus haut.

Toutes mes excuses aux fans...:rose:


----------



## woulf (12 Juillet 2004)

soupir... => pour la photo à zebigue


----------



## Gilbertus (12 Juillet 2004)

Concernant le sujet de ladiscution de départ - A écouter Tryo "Sortez-les" 

Pour thebig : "Vive Aubabe"


----------



## einqui (12 Juillet 2004)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Concernant le sujet de ladiscution de départ - A écouter Tryo "Sortez-les"
> 
> Pour thebig : "Vive Aubabe"



Pffff, c'est honteux... Oser m'envoyer des photos comme ca...  alors que ton 39C est surestime.... Je te jure... 

Psssit, TheBig, t'en as d'autres?? :love:   

Enfin, ca nous rapproche pas du sujet initial tout ca ... Encore que comme aurait pu le dire M. Le Lay  :

Ce genre d'images, ca a pour vocation de me rendre disponible: c'est-à-dire de me divertir, de me détendre pour me préparer entre deux messages...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juillet 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Ce genre d'images, ca a pour vocation de me rendre disponible: c'est-à-dire de me divertir, de me détendre pour me préparer entre deux messages...


Euh ! parce que toi, une photo comme ça, ça te "détend" ???????? :rateau:


----------



## Juste en passant (12 Juillet 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> me divertir, ...me détendre pour me préparer entre deux messages...


C'est comme ça qu'on dit en jap', "faire des galipettes" ??


----------



## touba (12 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! parce que toi, une photo comme ça, ça te "détend" ???????? :rateau:


lol


----------



## einqui (12 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! parce que toi, une photo comme ça, ça te "détend" ???????? :rateau:



   

P.S. :


----------



## einqui (12 Juillet 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> C'est comme ça qu'on dit en jap', "faire des galipettes" ??



Quand ces demoiselles ont envie, elles ne s'embarassent pas de phrases polies a rallonge...
Faut pas rigoler avec ca... un ami a failli se faire violer comme ca...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juillet 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Quand ces demoiselles ont envie, elles ne s'embarassent pas de phrases polies a rallonge...
> Faut pas rigoler avec ca... un ami a failli se faire violer comme ca...


Euh ! einqui, je viens d'arriver à Tokyo ... peux tu passer me prendre à l'aéroport stp ???


----------



## einqui (12 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! einqui, je viens d'arriver à Tokyo ... peux tu passer me prendre à l'aéroport stp ???



Tokyo ca va faire un peu loin, mais si tu veux, pour t'occuper pendant que je viens te chercher, je peux te filer le numero de telephone d'une copine


----------



## Gilbertus (12 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! einqui, je viens d'arriver à Tokyo ... peux tu passer me prendre à l'aéroport stp ???



Eh ben ! Je vois que le "cerveau disponible" trouve rapidement à s'occuper....


----------



## JPTK (12 Juillet 2004)

Un ptit article de l'acrimed si vous ne l'avez pas lu, moi ça me va, pas plus, pas moins, juste la réalité....


----------



## Fulvio (12 Juillet 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Un ptit article de l'acrimed si vous ne l'avez pas lu, moi ça me va, pas plus, pas moins, juste la réalité....



Oh, dis ! Arrête un peu, avec ta propagande gauchiste, hein ! :rateau:


----------



## woulf (12 Juillet 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Oh, dis ! Arrête un peu, avec ta propagande gauchiste, hein ! :rateau:



Ouais, c'est vrai, ils savent même pas écrire Sarkozy correctement, VE RI DIQUE !

Sans rire, pas obligé d'être un gaucho galopin pour trouver que c'est de la chiotte la daube de TF1, sauf Walker Texas Ranger, quand même, hein, faut pas déconner


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, c'est vrai, ils savent même pas écrire Sarkozy correctement, VE RI DIQUE !
> 
> Sans rire, pas obligé d'être un gaucho galopin pour trouver que c'est de la chiotte la daube de TF1, hein, faut pas déconner



c'est bien vrai


----------



## JPTK (13 Juillet 2004)

Ouai vachement vrai, je connais même des mecs de droite qui lisent moi alors !  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ouai vachement vrai, je connais même des mecs de droite qui lisent moi alors !  :rateau:



©arfff


----------



## derennes (13 Juillet 2004)

tf1 est une chaine gratuite contrairement a arte france 2 et canal plus.
du reste attention a ne pas etre snobinard,c'est du dernier ringard selon moi.
j'ai bossé dans un hopital et vous auriez vu l'impatience des enfants
quand l'heure du bigdill de lagaff approchait.
les pauvres,si il y avait pas eu lagaff,ils se seraient sacrément emmerdés ,car sur arte ,je doute que j'eusse pu trouver un programme
pour les satisfaire.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2004)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> tf1 est une chaine gratuite contrairement a arte france 2 et canal plus.



ah bon, tu ne payes pas de redevance


----------



## derennes (13 Juillet 2004)

renseigne toi ...la redevance finance les chaines publiques,pas les chaines privées qui elles n'ont que la publicité pour subsister.


----------



## Spyro (13 Juillet 2004)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> les pauvres,si il y avait pas eu lagaff,ils se seraient sacrément emmerdés ,car sur arte ,je doute que j'eusse pu trouver un programme pour les satisfaire.


Y a quand même mieux que lagaff pour des enfants


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2004)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> renseigne toi ...la redevance finance les chaines publiques,pas les chaines privées qui elles n'ont que la publicité pour subsister.



tu me donnes une idée...   

vais leur expliquer que je ne regarde que des chaines comme M6 ou TF1   

je devrais rien payer, alors


----------



## purestyle (13 Juillet 2004)

TF1, y'a qu'un truc bien : les rediffs de chapeau melon et bottes de cuir 70's. Sinon des programmes en pleines nuits assez efficaces pour insomniaques.


----------



## jpmiss (13 Juillet 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> TF1, y'a qu'un truc bien : les rediffs de chapeau melon et bottes de cuir 70's. Sinon des programmes en pleines nuits assez efficaces pour insomniaques.



La chasse au renard avec de petits terriers qui pistent la bete dans ses galeries, la peche au silure attiré par des petit coups a la surface l'eau, la descente de la Garonne en canoé... que du bonheur  
 :love:  :love:    

Et encore, y a plus voisins-voisines, c'etait vraiment génial pour cuver un peu avant d'aller se coucher quand ca tournait un peu trop...


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> la peche au silure attiré par des petit coups a la surface l'eau



La pêche au Klonk! je m'en souviens j'avais l'impression que les pêcheurs étaient encore plus saoul que moi quand j'avais vu  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (13 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> La pêche au Klonk! je m'en souviens j'avais l'impression que les pêcheurs étaient encore plus saoul que moi quand j'avais vu  :love:




Ouais c'est ca!! Le Klonk!!!  :love:  :love:  :love: 
Completement surréaliste a 2 heures du mat la tete au dessus de la cuvette!


----------



## bebert (13 Juillet 2004)

Allez ouste ! Bande d'ivrognes ! Vous avez salopé le thread de DocEvil !


----------



## jpmiss (13 Juillet 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Allez ouste ! Bande d'ivrognes ! Vous avez salopé le thread de DocEvil !




Ah mais pas du tout!
C'etait juste pour signaler que meme sur TF1 on pouvait aussi trouver son bonheur.
Faut juste bien choisir sa tranche horaire


----------



## jeanba3000 (13 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et encore, y a plus voisins-voisines, c'etait vraiment génial pour cuver un peu avant d'aller se coucher quand ca tournait un peu trop...



C'était pas plutôt sur la 5 de Berlusconneries, ça ? Je me souviens de mon prof de ciné à l'époque qui nous avait conseillé de regarder au moins une fois pour voir tout ce qu'il ne faut pas faire en audiovisuel.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Allez ouste ! Bande d'ivrognes ! Vous avez salopé le thread de DocEvil !



Sache, jeune Bébert, qu'un authentique thread de DocEvil commence toujours par un message d'une longueur à faire pâlir l'Amok lui-même. Or, ici, rien de tel. Un tradada comme celui-ci est donc parfaitement salopable. N'hésitez pas, vous avez ma bénédiction.


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Juillet 2004)

Pour le cochon c'est par ici


----------



## Lio70 (13 Juillet 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> TF1, y'a qu'un truc bien : les rediffs de chapeau melon et bottes de cuir 70's. Sinon des programmes en pleines nuits assez efficaces pour insomniaques.


Oui, j'ai regardé tout ça. Je me soviens d'une émission sur la chasse où l'on voyait l'ancien ministre Charasse avec ses potes à la chasse, ensuite on voyait leur festin. Si, si. C'était Charasse.


----------



## Spyro (13 Juillet 2004)

Tiens au fait vous avez lu ça ?

http://www.acrimed.org/article1690.html


----------



## benjamin (13 Juillet 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tiens au fait vous avez lu ça ?
> 
> http://www.acrimed.org/article1690.html



Encore de la propagande de gauchiste.  
Voir page précédente où le lien est donné.


----------



## bebert (13 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Sache, jeune Bébert, qu'un authentique thread de DocEvil commence toujours par un message d'une longueur à faire pâlir l'Amok lui-même. Or, ici, rien de tel. Un tradada comme celui-ci est donc parfaitement salopable. N'hésitez pas, vous avez ma bénédiction.



Comme il me prend de haut, j'y crois pas !  Sacré Doc ! 
Tiens ça me rappelle ton tradada : Le mur des chiottes.
Mon plus gros fou rire sur macg, grâce à (ou à cause de) qui vous savez (zeBig et ses complices !!!)
 :love:


----------



## Spyro (13 Juillet 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Voir page précédente où le lien est donné.


Oh put*** je suis désolé !!!
Pourtant j'avais fait une recherche (à "acrimed"), ne voulant pas vérifier si je l'avais loupé...
J'ai du merder kekpart...
Bon
Je euh...
C'est combien le pack autoban déjà ?


----------



## minime (14 Juillet 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> TF1, y'a qu'un truc bien : les rediffs de chapeau melon et bottes de cuir 70's.



FR3 a diffusé plusieurs saisons de The Avengers en VO sous-titrée dans l'émission Continentales il y a plus de dix ans, ce qui a relancé l'intérêt pour cette série. Après quoi l'incarnation actuelle de TF1 s'est souvenue que son ancêtre avait coproduit les New Avengers dans les années 70, et s'est mise à exploiter le filon.


----------



## guytantakul (14 Juillet 2004)

C'est ceux avec Purdey-Grandesbites ?


----------



## jpmiss (14 Juillet 2004)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> C'était pas plutôt sur la 5 de Berlusconneries, ça ?



Bah tu sais moi a cette heure là et a cette alcoolémie là j'avais bien du mal a faire la différence entre TF1 et La 5.
Déja que a jeun c'etait pas évident...


----------



## purestyle (14 Juillet 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> FR3 a diffusé plusieurs saisons de The Avengers en VO sous-titrée dans l'émission Continentales il y a plus de dix ans, ce qui a relancé l'intérêt pour cette série. Après quoi l'incarnation actuelle de TF1 s'est souvenue que son ancêtre avait coproduit les New Avengers dans les années 70, et s'est mise à exploiter le filon.



oui, je mate ça depuis que je suis tout petit et malgré les innombrables redifs, j'ai poussé l'obsession à acheter les coffrets des New Avengers.


----------



## guytantakul (14 Juillet 2004)

Moi, c'est Tara King que j'aime (enfin, c'est un fantasme de ma jeunesse, avec son petit nez en trompette, ses cheveux noirs et ses robes mal coupées... Miam !), pas Emma ou Purdey, ces mijaurées mal castées  (ceci n'engage que moi - je ne la connais pas en vrai, cette tara)


----------



## purestyle (14 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Moi, c'est Tara King que j'aime (enfin, c'est un fantasme de ma jeunesse, avec son petit nez en trompette, ses cheveux noirs et ses robes mal coupées... Miam !), pas Emma ou Purdey, ces mijaurées mal castées  (ceci n'engage que moi - je ne la connais pas en vrai, cette tara)



en 2004 elle (Linda Thornton) doit bien avoir une fille de 25 ans qui lui ressemble  :love:


----------



## KARL40 (14 Juillet 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> en 2004 elle (Linda Thornton) doit bien avoir une fille de 25 ans qui lui ressemble  :love:



Tu veux son numéro ?  :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (14 Juillet 2004)

Euh... Je suis plutôt de l'âge de la mère... ehemm...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> pas Emma ou Purdey, ces mijaurées mal castées



Je n'avais rien dit jusqu'à présent, mais là je m'insurge ! Outre une tendresse particulière pour Diana Rigg (Emma Peel), Joanna Lumley (Purdey) s'est depuis largement rachetée de sa participation à la pathétique dernière série des "Avengers". Le talent avec lequel elle incarne le personnage de Patsy Stone dans la série "Absolutely Fabulous" lui vaut ma reconnaissance éternelle, émue et hilare.


----------



## guytantakul (14 Juillet 2004)

Je suis bien d'accord avec toi sur "Absolutely Fab.", le casting est O.K. 
Le truc, c'est que j'ai VRAIMENT été déçu (voire attristé - meurtri - blessé) lorsque Tara (vous l'appelez comme vous voulez) est partie voguer vers d'autres horizons plutôt que de rester avec Mr Steed (en qui j'ai toute confiance, nous avons fait la guerre ensemble et un éclat d'obus... enfin, en qui j'ai VRAIMENT toute confiance) pour nous divertir à la télévision.
Et qu'apprends-je aujourd'hui ? Que la belle est partie procréer, profitant de l'angle mort de la caméra, avec un autre ? Et bien messieurs, j'en suis profondément outré, blessé, meurtri, attristé, hein ? je l'ai déjà dit ? Voyez donc à quelles extrémités me mène cette folle passion ? Répétitions outrancières, copié-collé sans retenue... Enfin, rien de bien reluisant, ma foi...


----------



## touba (14 Juillet 2004)

et tout ça à cause de TF1... ou de M6...


----------



## Juste en passant (15 Juillet 2004)

Mardi soir, un docu réalisé par P.Jeudy (diffusé un mardi :mouais:  ) sur Marilyn avec des textes de Miller (Gérard pas Arthur  ), des clichés de Milton Greene.


Mercredi soir, film "Wanda" de B.Loden, qui m'a beaucoup fait pensé à Cassavetes. Dérive d'une femme qui perd pied suite à son divorce. Poignant.

Merci Arte.  

Ah. C'est sûr ça manquait d'effets spéciaux et de pan, pan et de boum, scratch, paf, pif...

Mais j'ai eu l'agréable sensation que l'on sollicitait mon cerveau...Qui s'est rendu disponible...


----------



## jpmiss (15 Juillet 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Mardi soir, un docu réalisé par P.Jeudy (diffusé un mardi :mouais:  ) sur Marilyn avec des textes de Miller (Gérard pas Arthur  ), des clichés de Milton Greene.
> 
> 
> Mercredi soir, film "Wanda" de B.Loden, qui m'a beaucoup fait pensé à Cassavetes. Dérive d'une femme qui perd pied suite à son divorce. Poignant.
> ...




Tu oublie de citer "Spalsh" diffusé dimanche 11/07 également sur arte.  

  







Cerveau ultra disponible..


----------



## Juste en passant (15 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Cerveau ultra disponible..


Cerveau ultra liquéfié, oui.


----------



## jpmiss (15 Juillet 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Cerveau ultra liquéfié, oui.




La chaine du bon gout culturel se laisse aller pendant l'été...  Ca doit etre pour ameliorer son audimat aux campings de la Grande Motte...


----------



## Fulvio (15 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> La chaine du bon gout culturel se laisse aller pendant l'été... Ca doit etre pour ameliorer son audimat aux campings de la Grande Motte...


 Toute façon, il arrivera un jour où Max Pécas aura droit à son cycle à la cinémathèque. Alors il n'y aura plus que Arte pour oser diffuser les perles du cinéma populaire des 70's, au cours d'un théma spécial "on se calme et on boit frais à St-Tropez"


----------



## woulf (15 Juillet 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Toute façon, il arrivera un jour où Max Pécas aura droit à son cycle à la cinémathèque. Alors il n'y aura plus que Arte pour oser diffuser les perles du cinéma populaire des 70's, au cours d'un théma spécial "on se calme et on boit frais à St-Tropez"



Et proposé en DVD bundle édition collector avec "Mieux vaut être riche et bien portant que fauché et mal foutu" 

Tenez, il a déjà des 

sites de fan


----------



## Fulvio (15 Juillet 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Et proposé en DVD bundle édition collector avec "Mieux vaut être riche et bien portant que fauché et mal foutu"
> 
> Tenez, il a déjà des sites de fan


  Rhô, rien que les titres, c'est un bonheur 

 Notez qu'en cinéma fauché et mal fichu, il y a encore plus cul-te que Max Pécas : j'ai nomme Jean Rollin. Sauf que lui il est underground. Je me souviendrais toute ma vie de ma découverte de Jean Rollin. C'était un soir de mars, chez un pote, sur le câble, ça s'appelait Les Deux Orphelines Vampires, et je crois bien ne toujours pas m'en être remis


----------



## Juste en passant (15 Juillet 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> ...j'ai nomme Jean Rollin....


J'ai voulu visiter le lien, mais :

L'accès à cette page Web est interdit pour le moment. 

Raison: 
La catégorie "Mauvais goût" de Websense est filtrée.  

Ca promet.


----------



## Fulvio (15 Juillet 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> J'ai voulu visiter le lien, mais :
> 
> L'accès à cette page Web est interdit pour le moment.
> 
> ...



Jean Rollin ? Mauvais goût ? Nooooooon.


----------



## guytantakul (15 Juillet 2004)

Jean Rollin, j'enrôle un...
Oui, il en enrôle un mais de quoi parle-t-il donc ?
Un gant ? un garde-champêtre ? un chien de berger ? Tsss... va savoir...

En tout cas, il n'a pas besoin de manucure, quels beaux ongles ! (à part çà, je ne connaissais pas l'individu avant de l'avoir vu ici compter sur ses doigts)


----------



## jeanba3000 (15 Juillet 2004)

Les meilleurs films de Rollin sont à peu près du même niveau que les plus mauvais d'Ed Wood. Du même accabit que Rollin, mais plus récent : Richard J. Thomson, dont je vous conseille le fameux _Terror of prehistoric bloody creatures from space_ avec les non moins fameux Edouardo Pisani (je t'aime le lundi, etc.), Coralie et Élodie Chérie, deux ex-hardeuse apatant le monstre comme le spectateur libidineux... Que du bon, vous dis-je !

Si vous avez survécu à ça, peut-être pourrez-vous vous risquer vers Jean-Jacques Rousseau, réalisateur d'un effroyable _Goulag de la terreur_, projeté à l'Étrange festival en 2001, tourné avec la caméra 8mm de votre grand-père et du film visiblement tout aussi périmé, dans le jardin de Noël Godin (l'Entarteur) avec quelques groupies gothiques vaguement déguisées, en muet entièrement raconté en off par la voix lancinante à l'accent à couper à la tronçonneuse du JJR wallon.


----------



## Fulvio (15 Juillet 2004)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Les meilleurs films de Rollin sont à peu près du même niveau que les plus mauvais d'Ed Wood. Du même accabit que Rollin, mais plus récent : Richard J. Thomson, dont je vous conseille le fameux _Terror of prehistoric bloody creatures from space_ avec les non moins fameux Edouardo Pisani (je t'aime le lundi, etc.), Coralie et Élodie Chérie, deux ex-hardeuse apatant le monstre comme le spectateur libidineux... Que du bon, vous dis-je !
> 
> Si vous avez survécu à ça, peut-être pourrez-vous vous risquer vers Jean-Jacques Rousseau, réalisateur d'un effroyable _Goulag de la terreur_, projeté à l'Étrange festival en 2001, tourné avec la caméra 8mm de votre grand-père et du film visiblement tout aussi périmé, dans le jardin de Noël Godin (l'Entarteur) avec quelques groupies gothiques vaguement déguisées, en muet entièrement raconté en off par la voix lancinante à l'accent à couper à la tronçonneuse du JJR wallon.



Je me souviens d'un Oeil du Cyclone (l'émission de Canal +) consacré à ce JJ Rousseau (pas le même que celui du siècle des lumières  ) et ça avait l'air terrible !


----------



## Juste en passant (8 Septembre 2004)

A lire aujourd'hui :


http://fr.news.yahoo.com/040907/5/41lae.html

Si c'est lui qui le dit....


----------



## minime (8 Septembre 2004)

À lire aussi.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2004)

Jean-louis Ezine sur France Culture, dans sa revue de presse a fait mention de tout ça ce matin ... il a repris la citation mentionnée dans Libération : _Pour mémoire, en 1986, à l'Assemblée nationale, le ministre de la Culture François Léotard établissait le critère de sélection des candidats à la privatisation de TF1 : *«C'est le mieux-disant culturel qui les départagera.»*_ en ajoutant que l'assemblée aurait dû entendre : *le médisant*.


----------



## jeanba3000 (8 Septembre 2004)

*Je soutiens complètement ce Le Laid !*
_J. R. Ewing_


----------



## Juste en passant (8 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Jean-louis Ezine ... ajoutant que l'assemblée aurait dû entendre : *le médisant*.


 
   

C'est si vrai...


----------



## Juste en passant (15 Octobre 2004)

Dans le Figaro de ce jour :


_"*Pepsi ou Coca-Cola, le cerveau sous influence*_

_La préférence pour Coca-Cola ou Pepsi viendrait davantage d'une influence culturelle mémorisée par des régions cérébrales que d'une différence de goût. C'est le résultat d'une étude américaine conduite par Samuel McClure, publiée mercredi dernier par la revue scientifique Cell. Soixante-sept volontaires, le cerveau observé par imagerie par résonnace magnétique (IRM), ont goûté aux deux sodas, après avoir visionné des images de canette de l'une ou l'autre marque. Conclusions ? Seul le Coca-Cola a activé certaines parties du cerveau comme le cortex préfrontal et l'hippocampe. Cette zone pourrait, selon les chercheurs, jouer un rôle dans la mémorisation des informations culturelles qui influencent les préférences."_

Comme quoi, il avait bien raison le trou du c** de TF1......


----------



## purestyle (15 Octobre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Dans le Figaro de ce jour :
> 
> 
> _"*Pepsi ou Coca-Cola, le cerveau sous influence*_
> ...



Mais *il y a* une différence de goût  :hein: , après un blind test on designe très facilement lequel est lequel.


----------



## jpmiss (15 Octobre 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> Mais *il y a* une différence de goût  :hein: , après un blind test on designe très facilement lequel est lequel.


 surement, tout comme on doit pouvoir faire la différence entre de la pisse d'âne et de la pisse de bouc... :mouais:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Octobre 2004)

tin, ils ont vraiment que ça à foutre avec un IRM...     :mouais:   

Quand à tester en aveugle ces 2 "boissons" (là, je suis pas sur que le terme soit bien approprié !!!) c'est à mon goût, le comble du ridicule...  :hein:


----------



## ficelle (15 Octobre 2004)

on a reçu ça de la SACD aujourdhui....


----------



## Fulvio (15 Octobre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Dans le Figaro de ce jour :
> 
> 
> _"*Pepsi ou Coca-Cola, le cerveau sous influence*_
> ...



Ca fout les j'tons, quand-même... Si ça se trouve, c'est le même effet qui nous fait préféré les Mac aux autres machines...


----------



## supermoquette (15 Octobre 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ca fout les j'tons, quand-même... Si ça se trouve, c'est le même effet qui nous fait préféré les Mac aux autres machines...


lupus tu déconnnes là, je sais que tu fais comme moi et quand pensant au cul y a pas une once de seconde de cerveau disponible pour la pub


----------



## purestyle (15 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> surement, tout comme on doit pouvoir faire la différence entre de la pisse d'âne et de la pisse de bouc... :mouais:



bah quoi, tu sais pas faire la différence entre une Stella Artois et une Kro ?


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Octobre 2004)

Toi non plus minable.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Toi non plus minable.


Rien à battre, l'essentiel est de la pression blonde, punkt schluss ! enfin si c'est de la pilsener j'en bois plus  :love:


----------



## purestyle (16 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Toi non plus minable.



Qu'est ce qui veut le pêcheur de sardines ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Octobre 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce qui veut le pêcheur de sardines ?



ben je crois qu'il a été clair


----------



## Fulvio (17 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> lupus tu déconnnes là, je sais que tu fais comme moi et quand pensant au cul y a pas une once de seconde de cerveau disponible pour la pub



ah oui, mais dans ce cas, la bite, elle, elle est dispo !

Ok, je sors...


----------



## Luc G (18 Octobre 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> Mais *il y a* une différence de goût  :hein: , après un blind test on designe très facilement lequel est lequel.



Mais qui serait assez fou pour faire un blind test avec du cola et du cola   
Alors qu'on peut faire ça avec du vin.

En tous cas, pas moi i   
Pour être sûr d'être vraiment "aveugle" sur ce type de produit, je n'en ai pas bu ces 35-40 dernières années et auparavant, je n'y avais goûté qu'une fois et même pas un doigt.


----------



## jeanba3000 (18 Octobre 2004)

Ça me rappelle ce navet couillon qu'est _Little Nicky_ du non moins couillon Adam Sandler, dans lequel il incarne le fils attardé du Diable (Harvey Keitel), et qui essaie de se servir de ses pouvoirs démoniaques pour transformer du Coca en alcool ou je ne sais plus quoi de mauvais. Tout ce qu'il parvient à faire c'est juste transformer le contenu de la canette rouge en Pepsi... Je vous rassure, le reste du film est aussi naze que ce gag, donc j'ai bien aimé.


----------

